# Blast from the Past: Dark Skies



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

Dark Skies is set in the 1960's and includes a government employee, John Loengard, and his fiance Kimberly Sayers. John's quest for the truth leads him to Majestic-12, a secret government operation (above all offices and law) dealing with extra-terrestrials. At first the show seems to be just another show about Government spies and greyliens, but look closer and you will see much deeper. The plot thickens. The Greys, it seems, are only hosts for the real aliens, called the Hive. The Hive are much more dangerous than was previously imaginable with the Greys. This horrible truth is to be kept from the American people by Captain Bach, the leader of super-secret government organization called Majestic-12. The two main characters are on the run from the alien Hive and from the Government, and their travels lead them all over the country as they learn more and learn to fear more. Many historical figures are woven into the Dark Skies story, an important part of the turbulent ambience in which the characters exist. Many bear witness to the conspiracy involving "Majestic 12." 

Cast:
Eric Close 
Role: John Loengard 
Jeri Ryan 
Role: Juliet Stewart [ eps 13-20 ]
Megan Ward 
Role: Kimberly Sayers
J.T. Walsh 
Role: Frank Bach
Tim Kelleher 
Role: Jim Steele 
Conor O'Farrell 
Role: Phil Albano


----------

